# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Φτιάξτε μόνοι σας μια φωλιά.

## Dream Syndicate

Μια πολύ καλή ιδέα για μια χειροποίητη φωλιά από ένα χάρτινο κουτί για τα παραδεισακιά σας.

----------


## papagalos

πολυ καλο. θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## papagalos

την εφτιαξα και πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε μας και μια φωτογραφία να τη δούμε και εμείς.

----------


## terios

πολύ ωραία και πρακτική φώλια. εγώ έφτιαξα βεβαία ξύλινες και έβαλα για υλικά κομμένες λωρίδες ψιλές από εφημερίδα όπου τις πήραν και τις βαλανε στις φωλιές τους με τέτοιο τρόπο που είναι σαν πλέκτη φώλια. πολύ εντυπωσιακό !

----------


## marlene

*Στο link που έβαλε ο Κωνσταντίνος τσεκάρετε πως έχει στηριχτεί η πατήθρα... άψογο!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ama εχεις την πατεντα στο αιμα!πραγματι πολυ εξυπνο!

----------

